# Huge Chunk Of Tail Fin Missing



## Kanra Chan (Feb 8, 2013)

This morning, Im looking at my fish Mako, and a huge portion of his tail fin is missing, with some frays left dangling. He had a previous tear there that had almost healed. 
Yesterday, I was exercising him with a mirror. I didn't supervise him, but his tail was fine after. 

The past few days, he's been stressed (Pale face, stress lines along the body), but no abnormal movement, eye cloudiness, or strange behaviour. He is not stressed while exercising, eating, or during the day. Only first thing in the morning and sometimes at night, for no particular reason. His colouring turns back to normal when he sees me. He exercised, ate, and interacted with me normally and didn't act strange once. 

His being stressed only occurred in the morning, and I have been exploring the possibility that he's afraid of the dark (His old tank was located in the living room, where there was always light. His new tank, which he's been in for three months, is located in my room and out of direct sunlight. His overhead light stopped working recently, so I leave a lamp on for him during the day. That is when I noticed his being stressed more often). This incident also was discovered first thing in the morning. 

There is no blackness around the edges of his fins, no receding finnage, no burnt gills, no obvious signs of any other sickness. I would say it looks like a bite, except that this would be one massive bite, and in the seven months I've had him, he has never displayed a tail-biting habit before. He is swimming normally. 
I have no reason to believe that this is fin rot. 
His decorations are silk plants and a plastic colosseum, which has been tested (Run through a nylon stocking), and I have deemed safe. I understand that it is possible that he ripped his tail on the decoration.

I have a low-flow filter and thermostat heater, both are new and were put in the tank two weeks ago to replace the old ones I had. There is no suction for the filter, however I understand that he may have somehow injured himself on them. They have no edges, and the heater is not hot to the touch. Both have been working perfectly fine since put in. 

His tank temperature is 26C, water quality is fine, nitrates and nitrites at 0. The water is barely hard though. His tail fin is curling, and I've been told that is caused by hard water, but I have a water softener. It doesn't last long, and seems to evaporate the day after I put it in the water. I'm currently looking into another brand of water softener. 

I've prepared a batch of water with aquarium salt and bettafix to put in my quarantine tank. Do you guys think I should use it? And also, does anyone know what this is and what caused it? It's really sudden. I'll try to have pictures up. Thank you!


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am definitely no expert..but I own many bettas and one of bettas just recently decided to start tail biting. I never saw him do it..until one night I sat and watched him from afar and noticed him spinning in circles and biting his tail. It doesn't hurt him..I would just keep his water really clean and use Stress Coat +. I don't use AQ salt and I definitely would not use Bettafix. I hear bad things about Bettafix.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

When I noticed my Betta's tail starting to looked frayed, I automatically assumed fin rot. But then I was relieved to find it was just tailbiting. I put betta hammocks and silk plants in all my tanks and they really like the hammocks. Try switiching his plants and decorations around so he isn't so bored. I think tailbiting is something they do when they are bored. I clean my tanks 50% twice a week and a hundred percent once a week.


----------



## Kanra Chan (Feb 8, 2013)

There are bad things said about MellaFix. BettaFix is different. But I hear you, the less meds the better. Until it gets worse, I will stick with clean water. 
Also, do you need a URL to post pictures? Because I have been unable to create an album here since day 1, and my pictures are off my desktop. I have no URL for them, and I don't know how to post them.


----------



## Kanra Chan (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, I have a 10 gallon tank and he's in there alone. I was gonna get him 2-4 cory catfish this weekend (Of course, I was gonna take him out, put the catfish in for a bit, monitor the water levels to make sure the tank didn't react too drastically, then add him back in after introducing them to each other. I would only add 1 or 2 catfish at a time to the tank.)


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's funny how they start habits. My betta never bit his tail for six months..until recently. I think it's like nail biting. Just becomes a habit that is hard to break haha. I upload pics from my desktop. I never needed a URL. I think a few catfish would be nice for him. Would give him some company. He might need something to look at


----------



## Kanra Chan (Feb 8, 2013)

How do you upload pictures in a thread like this? o.o
And yeah, I'm hoping the catfish will give him some company. My brother's betta passed, and they used to exercise with each other. I think he's lonely.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Is it possible that when the light is off he is seeing a reflection on the tank wall and flaring at it nonstop? Seems like that would be enough to tear new fin growth. 

I hear bad things about all meds that end in -fix. It denotes tea tree oil as an ingredient, which will interfere with the labyrinth organ.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Go to "Go Advanced" right next to Post Quick Reply. There should be a little safety pin where you can click and it says Attachments. Upload your pic when the little screen pops up.


----------



## Kanra Chan (Feb 8, 2013)

Picture 1: Mako yesterday morning, stressed out. 
Picture 2: Mako today
Picture 3: Close-up of tail fin


----------



## Kanra Chan (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you, Seaman!
And VJM, you're right.
But sometimes, BettaFix does absolute wonders since it's specifically formulated for bettas. 
I have had bettas flourish with it, and some that don't.
It depends on the fish.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

No problem! And yeah it really looks like tailbiting or maybe his fin got caught. Either way I don't see any fin rot and should heal nicely with warm water and stress coat. Double the dosage to encourage fin growth


----------



## Kanra Chan (Feb 8, 2013)

Alright, I'm glad it's not fin rot at least. 
If it's biting, this is something I've never dealt with, and I'm not sure how to deal with it.
I'm now wondering if I should even get the catfish, and whether I'd be putting them at risk.
My fish has never been aggressive unless prompted, he is merely energetic. 
It would be better if I saw that his fin got caught on something, because then I should just change the decoration. 
I haven't seen any traces on fin on the tank floor though, so I'm not sure.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

If the ends look like they are graying/browning or thinning/dissolving it's rot. The top fin looks a bit melty.. can you provide more info: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## Kanra Chan (Feb 8, 2013)

More info isn't needed, that just gets people off the point.
I'm only asking what it is, and if it's something I don't know how to deal with (Like tail-biting), if anyone knows how to deal with it.
The ends are clear.
I was told that the top and bottom fins are genetically like that, but the bottom one had a rip and it's healing.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

It's a really bad idea to assume members already know everything and answer specific questions. The last time I did this the owner killed their fish, where as with more info the fish could have likely been saved. So.. I won't help people who refuse to provide info. Sorry. Best of luck.


----------



## Kanra Chan (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I clearly stated that I'm not providing more info because that gets people off the point, not because I think members know everything. 
In fact, you had already moved onto the top fin when that's not at all what this topic is about. 
Also, I did not refuse to provide info. I provided exactly what's needed. 
If you are unable to stay focused, then I agree that you shouldn't waste time trying to help. 
Thank you for wishing me luck though. I'm sorry if I come off harsh, I don't like being accused of things that I didn't do. I'm sure you understand.


----------

